# Chevy 2500?



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

SO within the next year i am going to be buying a brand new truck... looking at the chevy/gmc 2500hd, now i cant decide gas or diesel! its going to be regular cab short box work truck 4x4, im going to be plowing driveways and towing a trailer in the summer. but the diesel is about 8k more, is it really worth it for plowing?


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

no the new diesels arent worth it unless your towing some serious weight. The new diesels of all three major brands have been having alot of problems associated with the stricter emissions regulations. If I were you I would get a gasser for more reliability, less downtime, and more money in your pocket by saving the 8,000. If you were buying an older truck then Id say you could get whichever you want but if you arent hauling huge loads then gasser is the way to go imo.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an 04 2500 chevy extended cab regular bed(6.3) with a gas 6.0. I plow and trailer a 5th/gooseneck. I regret not buying the diesel. Granted I am towing 12,000# or more sometimes.

If you do alot of plowing and are towing on the upper ends of your weight limits and live in a hilly area get the diesel! 

My 2 biggest regrets are not getting a crew cab and not having a diesel. Once you plow and tow with a diesel it's hard to go back to gas.. That's just my opinion. I'm currently in the market looking for a 2500/3500. man are they expensive.. Even used ones pre-DEF are almost the price of new gas ones.. Get the diesel. if you don't believe me set up a test drive with the dealer to drive a diesel and a gasser one right after the other so you can see the difference!


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

GVL LLC;1751731 said:


> no the new diesels arent worth it unless your towing some serious weight. The new diesels of all three major brands have been having alot of problems associated with the stricter emissions regulations. If I were you I would get a gasser for more reliability, less downtime, and more money in your pocket by saving the 8,000.


X2

I plow with a gasser and tow with a Dmax... and just had this conversation with the head mechanic and owner of my service shop this past Friday. If you were towing <10K all the time, I would say to go gas. Since I am pulling 12-15K daily, my new one later this year will unfortunately will be the larger hit to the checkbook.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have both a gasser and a diesel in the exact same set up. Granted they are 12 years apart but the diesel cost less per year to operate when you factor in everything. The gasser is just shy of 400,000km and the diesel is at 300,000km.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1752130 said:


> I have both a gasser and a diesel in the exact same set up. Granted they are 12 years apart but the diesel cost less per year to operate when you factor in everything. The gasser is just shy of 400,000km and the diesel is at 300,000km.


Cool pic! I really am leaning toward the diesel but if I go diesel I may as we'll go diesel crew cab.. Or loaded crew cab gas.. Either way in a few years I'll get another truck anyway so to me it would be loaded gas or basic diesel work truck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you can't justify the extra 8k in any way, don't get it. The fuel mileage gains just aren't there anymore, they are more expensive to maintain, and if your not towing 15k or more daily you simply do not need the diesel anymore.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1752323 said:


> If you can't justify the extra 8k in any way, don't get it. The fuel mileage gains just aren't there anymore, they are more expensive to maintain, and if your not towing 15k or more daily you simply do not need the diesel anymore.


I still struggle with this too

Sometimes when moving a big skid or ex I wish I had a diesel. But 6/7 days a week I'm perfectly content with gas.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

I just think a ccsb may be a little disappointment mpg wise but the savings of the 8k can pay for that extra gas!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

And most of these fine gentlemens examples aren't really valid for brand new gas vs brand new diesel. I mean, come on, Mr. Markus is comparing an old gasser to a modern diesel, of course the diesel is going to be better.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I plow, tow, and daily drive a diesel. Is it sweet? Yes. Is it always necessary? No. 

Most of the guys that plow for my boss run diesels, mainly duramax trucks but there's a cummins in there too. One guy has a 2011 cc/sb 2500HD with the 6.0 gas, aside from the 8611 on a Chevy 4500 he has the biggest blade at 9.6'. He plows just as much as the rest of us do, can get fuel wherever he wants, and when it's very cold like this winter has been guess who doesn't have to worry about gelling up, additive, bio blend diesel, etc?

My boss plows with a duramax, tows with either a duramax or a powerstroke, and daily drives a 6.0 gas 2500HD. For around town use the gas truck is hard to beat, responsive, nearly instant heat, cheap to run, quiet, etc. 

If I didn't have my gooseneck trailer my next pickup would be gas, no question about it. The new gas motors with the newer 6spd automatics are pretty nice, tune one and be even happier.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuel filters, DEF, oil changes, Diesel selling for $1.10-$1.20 more a gallon, unless your running 8 or more hours a day or pulling loads that require a DOT number, save 7k on the engine and 1k on the transmission---buy gas. The shortest 2500 HD is a regular cab long bed--short beds for CC only, and forget about a fifth wheel trailer with a short box.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

shotgunwillie;1752764 said:


> forget about a fifth wheel trailer with a short box.


You know something the thousands who do it daily don't know?


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I was debating same thing, gas diesel. Figured by going to gas, would be saving the 8k which would buy a new plow and a few extra lights...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

When you stop focusing on the upfront $8k extra knowing it is recoupable in resale or when amoritized over the life of the truck at about $84/mth (based on 8 years) I think diesel is the better choise. JMO


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Mark13;1752772 said:


> You know something the thousands who do it daily don't know?


Yes, I do. You know that a fifth wheel should be mounted ahead of your rear axle, that gives you about 2ft to the back of your cab with a 5ft toy box CC. IF you can live with a limited turning radius pulling a goose neck flatbed and you know what you are doing you will be ok. Hook up to box or RV travel trailer and you will have issues like thousands who have tried.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1752851 said:


> When you stop focusing on the upfront $8k extra knowing it is recoupable in resale or when amoritized over the life of the truck at about $84/mth (based on 8 years) I think diesel is the better choise. JMO


The big picture is not just focusing on the $8k or $84 a month bigger payment but all the other pros and cons. In the bottom of the market 5 years ago I took a long hard look at oil burners, and I kept getting the wrong answer. The BOSS plow comes in handy pushing Lake Ontario out of my way every winter. You might very well be better off with them smokers than a gasser, but 9 times out of 10 people buy them out of want and not need.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

shotgunwillie;1752916 said:


> The big picture is not just focusing on the $8k or $84 a month bigger payment but all the other pros and cons. In the bottom of the market 5 years ago I took a long hard look at oil burners, and I kept getting the wrong answer. The BOSS plow comes in handy pushing Lake Ontario out of my way every winter. You might very well be better off with them smokers than a gasser, but 9 times out of 10 people buy them out of want and not need.


Why in the hell would anybody WANT to spend an extra 8K if they don't have to assuming the rest of the truck is exactly the same? That's a dumb comment. And what in the hell does your Boss plow plowing Lake Ontario have to do with this conversation?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

GVL LLC;1751731 said:


> no the new diesels arent worth it unless your towing some serious weight. The new diesels of all three major brands have been having alot of problems associated with the stricter emissions regulations. If I were you I would get a gasser for more reliability, less downtime, and more money in your pocket by saving the 8,000. If you were buying an older truck then Id say you could get whichever you want but if you arent hauling huge loads then gasser is the way to go imo.


Don't know about you, but I have yet to have any problems related to my exhaust. Why are people always commenting on something that they don't have first hand knowledge of? Have YOU driven all three manufacturer's diesels, and experienced these problems, or are you just repeating third-hand crap that's been twisted or incorrect in the first place?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

To the OP, someone above mentioned how gas engines (and new trucks in general) have come a long way. I completely agree with this. If you were considering buying one strictly to plow with, I'd personally skip it. But if you're doing a lot of heavy towing when not plowing I'd consider it. If you were happy with how your older gas truck handled the load, I think you'll be very impressed with the newer gas/truck combinations. If you were disappointed with how your old truck handled it, I'd consider the diesel. Do as someone mentioned above, go to a dealership and drive both back to back.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

shotgunwillie;1752903 said:


> Yes, I do. You know that a fifth wheel should be mounted ahead of your rear axle, that gives you about 2ft to the back of your cab with a 5ft toy box CC. IF you can live with a limited turning radius pulling a goose neck flatbed and you know what you are doing you will be ok. Hook up to box or RV travel trailer and you will have issues like thousands who have tried.


You can get extended gooseneck balls and offset 5th wheel hitches. Also slider hitches as well for 5th wheels.

I know just as many people pulling gooseneck trailers and 5th wheel campers with short beds as I do long beds. I've used both and never had trouble with either.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

I pull a fifth wheel camper trailer with a short bed 4 door dodge. I have a slider hitch but I have yet to use it. No probs at all. It COULD be an issue if you're not aware of the clearance though.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1752130 said:


> I have both a gasser and a diesel in the exact same set up. Granted they are 12 years apart but the diesel cost less per year to operate when you factor in everything. The gasser is just shy of 400,000km and the diesel is at 300,000km.


are your trucks single wheel? I got rear-ended in my chevy and I've been wanting to go aluminum bed. I can't find any that I like the looks of on a single wheeled truck. I wanted a bed like you got with the sides, but hoping somebody makes a one that'll convert to a true flatbed. Doesn't have to be a dump either.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They are SRW.

The beds have fold down/removable sides and tailgat but the posts at the back prevent it from being a flatbed. 
http://eloquip.com/


----------



## Mr. Mud (Feb 7, 2011)

shotgunwillie;1752764 said:


> Fuel filters, DEF, oil changes, Diesel selling for $1.10-$1.20 more a gallon, unless your running 8 or more hours a day or pulling loads that require a DOT number, save 7k on the engine and 1k on the transmission---buy gas. The shortest 2500 HD is a regular cab long bed--short beds for CC only, and forget about a fifth wheel trailer with a short box.


My day job boss just did the math on this before buying a new 3500hd gasser. He figured you would have to drive almost 300,000 miles to get the two trucks to the even point of paying for the diesel. So if you are not going to be towing every single day I would go the gasser.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mr. Mud;1754590 said:


> My day job boss just did the math on this before buying a new 3500hd gasser. He figured you would have to drive almost 300,000 miles to get the two trucks to the even point of paying for the diesel. So if you are not going to be towing every single day I would go the gasser.


I won't be towing everyday but I will be plowing in the winter.. Can't decide chevy 2500 or ram 2500 slt


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Plowing doesn't require a diesel at all. You can plow just as well with gas, and you don't have to worry about gelling up or putting in additives in the Winter.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Harleyjeff;1755325 said:


> Plowing doesn't require a diesel at all. You can plow just as well with gas, and you don't have to worry about gelling up or putting in additives in the Winter.


I'm looking at gas.. I see gm has introduced the double cab for the 2015s that may be what I'm looking for. And this would be my first truck ever


----------



## bealaddison (Dec 29, 2009)

shotgunwillie;1752903 said:


> Yes, I do. You know that a fifth wheel should be mounted ahead of your rear axle, that gives you about 2ft to the back of your cab with a 5ft toy box CC. IF you can live with a limited turning radius pulling a goose neck flatbed and you know what you are doing you will be ok. Hook up to box or RV travel trailer and you will have issues like thousands who have tried.


No issues here. Never seen a 2500 with a 5ft box. They come with a 6'6" box. even the half ton has a 6' box. I tow my 40ft KZ Inferno all over and have had zero issues.


----------



## Mr. Mud (Feb 7, 2011)

bealaddison;1757789 said:


> No issues here. Never seen a 2500 with a 5ft box. They come with a 6'6" box. even the half ton has a 6' box. I tow my 40ft KZ Inferno all over and have had zero issues.


I think your doing this all wrong, now that I know you have a camper like that. You need to give this snowplowing sh%& up and head waywayway south for the winter in that thing! NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bealaddison (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr. Mud;1758138 said:


> I think your doing this all wrong, now that I know you have a camper like that. You need to give this snowplowing sh%& up and head waywayway south for the winter in that thing! NICE!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! If I didn't have kids in school that is probably what we'd do. No...I can't say that...I love winters in Maine!


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

bealaddison;1757789 said:


> No issues here. Never seen a 2500 with a 5ft box. They come with a 6'6" box. even the half ton has a 6' box. I tow my 40ft KZ Inferno all over and have had zero issues.


Back in 2004 the regular 8ft box became the long box, the 6.5 short box became the regular box, and 5.5 toy box became the short box according to GM. Never see a short box truck? Go to Chevy. com and select build your own. So your 6.5 box is not a short box, it is a regular box.


----------



## NuLifeLawnCare (Sep 16, 2013)

*Love all 3 chev 2500's*

I have 3 chevs. 2500 single cab and crew diesel. Also a 6.0 ext cab. The diesels can get to be a pain with with the emission stuff but I wouldn't change any thing.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

NuLifeLawnCare;1760915 said:


> I have 3 chevs. 2500 single cab and crew diesel. Also a 6.0 ext cab. The diesels can get to be a pain with with the emission stuff but I wouldn't change any thing.


I saw the pic you posted where ur employee hit a tree. Was that a chevy 2500?


----------



## bealaddison (Dec 29, 2009)

shotgunwillie;1760455 said:


> Back in 2004 the regular 8ft box became the long box, the 6.5 short box became the regular box, and 5.5 toy box became the short box according to GM. Never see a short box truck? Go to Chevy. com and select build your own. So your 6.5 box is not a short box, it is a regular box.


The title of this thread is "Chevy 2500?". If you go to Chevy.com, you can't get a 2500 with less than a 6.5 box, which is called the standard box. The 8 is the long box. I said I have never seen a _2500_ with a 5ft box.

Only the 1500s come with the 5.5 "short" box. When was the last time you saw a 1500 towing a 40ft 5th wheel?


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

bealaddison;1762119 said:


> The title of this thread is "Chevy 2500?". If you go to Chevy.com, you can't get a 2500 with less than a 6.5 box, which is called the standard box. The 8 is the long box. I said I have never seen a _2500_ with a 5ft box.
> 
> Only the 1500s come with the 5.5 "short" box. When was the last time you saw a 1500 towing a 40ft 5th wheel?


In going to agree 2500 on have 6.5 and 8ft box.. And you never see a 1500 towing a 40ft fifth wheel because the truck could never do that


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drewster2012;1762139 said:


> And you never see a 1500 towing a 40ft fifth wheel because the truck could never do that


Someone give me a 1500 to try it with


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Looked into it further and I can get a tradesman crew cab short box 4x4 6.7 cummins diesel for 43kor with the hemi for about 38k it almost seems the diesel will be worth it more.. Better Mpgs


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't keep your hopes to high for great mileage out of these newer emissions equipt diesels in stock form. The days of a 16+ mpg Cummins, Powerstroke, Duramax, etc right out of the box are gone unless you tune/delete them.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mark13;1763776 said:


> Don't keep your hopes to high for great mileage out of these newer emissions equipt diesels in stock form. The days of a 16+ mpg Cummins, Powerstroke, Duramax, etc right out of the box are gone unless you tune/delete them.


I know the emissions kills the mpg but for towing the diesel would get better mpg correct? Mabey I should save the 8k and get more equipped truck?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drewster2012;1763828 said:


> I know the emissions kills the mpg but for towing the diesel would get better mpg correct? Mabey I should save the 8k and get more equipped truck?


For around town/stop and go towing I doubt you will see much difference in a diesel vs gas. The minimal run time sure won't do the newer diesel any favors.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mark13;1763843 said:


> For around town/stop and go towing I doubt you will see much difference in a diesel vs gas. The minimal run time sure won't do the newer diesel any favors.


I see.. Any one have a chevy/gmc 2500 sl trim leve? Crew cab? Do you like it?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark13;1763776 said:


> Don't keep your hopes to high for great mileage out of these newer emissions equipt diesels in stock form. The days of a 16+ mpg Cummins, Powerstroke, Duramax, etc right out of the box are gone unless you tune/delete them.


This is incorrect. You are right in your later post about MPG in stop and go etc... But I routinely get 19-21 while highway driving. I drive 300 miles to our place up north often, and on the highway doing 75+ I almost always get this mileage. Granted, it's not towing a heavy trailer or working very hard, but that's the mileage that I get (hand calculated). I never got anywhere close to that with my half-ton Ram 5.7.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Harleyjeff;1764335 said:


> This is incorrect. You are right in your later post about MPG in stop and go etc... But I routinely get 19-21 while highway driving. I drive 300 miles to our place up north often, and on the highway doing 75+ I almost always get this mileage. Granted, it's not towing a heavy trailer or working very hard, but that's the mileage that I get (hand calculated). I never got anywhere close to that with my half-ton Ram 5.7.


i just keep going back and forth between diesel and gas on the gmc or the dodge. i feel like diesel is the way to go as ill be towing quite a bit, if you tow with gas you would be in the 8-9mpg rang vs 12-14 with diesel


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Harleyjeff;1764335 said:


> This is incorrect. You are right in your later post about MPG in stop and go etc... But I routinely get 19-21 while highway driving. I drive 300 miles to our place up north often, and on the highway doing 75+ I almost always get this mileage. Granted, it's not towing a heavy trailer or working very hard, but that's the mileage that I get (hand calculated). I never got anywhere close to that with my half-ton Ram 5.7.


If you're getting 19-21mpg hand calculated then I'm rather impressed.

75+ mph in my truck would be probably 15ish mpg.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, no B.S. Again, that's unloaded and just cruising, not working, but even working, I'm getting much, much better MPG compared to my old gas truck. I'm not trying to say that "diesel is the only way to go" or anything like that, because gas trucks are more than capable, it just depends on an individual's needs and applications as to whether diesel is appropriate for any given individual.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Harleyjeff;1764794 said:


> Yes, no B.S. Again, that's unloaded and just cruising, not working, but even working, I'm getting much, much better MPG compared to my old gas truck. I'm not trying to say that "diesel is the only way to go" or anything like that, because gas trucks are more than capable, it just depends on an individual's needs and applications as to whether diesel is appropriate for any given individual.


i think i may have narrowed it down to a 2500 reg cab gas vs diesel


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

bealaddison;1762119 said:


> The title of this thread is "Chevy 2500?". If you go to Chevy.com, you can't get a 2500 with less than a 6.5 box, which is called the standard box. The 8 is the long box. I said I have never seen a _2500_ with a 5ft box.
> 
> Only the 1500s come with the 5.5 "short" box. When was the last time you saw a 1500 towing a 40ft 5th wheel?


Ever hear of the Vortec Max Silverado they made for several years? 6.0L engine and bigger rear axle.


----------

